# road rides in Scranton Pa



## seankeepriding (Apr 4, 2006)

I am looking for people to join me in some road rides in the area


----------



## Cheezhead (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey dude,

I'll be in the scranton area next weekend for Easter. I'll head out for a ride Saturday if you want. I can also introduce you to a guy who lives up there who's been looking for people to ride with too. Lemme know. -- Al


----------



## seankeepriding (Apr 4, 2006)

*ride Saturday*

What time do you think you can ride and how far do you ride ?


----------



## seankeepriding (Apr 4, 2006)

*Just a fun ride Not a race*

I was thinking of riding from the Nicholson bridge to Great Bend and back I think it is like 50 miles . There are a few stores on the way for snacks and such .Like a C+ B ride


----------



## Aceman (Jan 20, 2006)

Cheezhead said:


> I can also introduce you to a guy who lives up there who's been looking for people to ride with too. Lemme know. -- Al


 Whom is this person you know of?


----------



## seankeepriding (Apr 4, 2006)

*Scranton rides*

Hey aceman where did you say you're from? I am from Clarks Summit


----------



## Aceman (Jan 20, 2006)

Jessup. We have a group of riders in Justus called Hubbard bike club. www.hubbardbicycleclub.com I'm MTBing right now, but I'll be switching to the road as soon as DH season starts next month. There's about 5-10 road riders that go about 25-40 miles and 15-30 mtbers that go 7-18 miles every Thursnight. Check out the website and if you have any ?'s, email me. Also the LBC has a wedsesnight ride from the Waverly Comm Center.


----------



## chrisshiner (Dec 24, 2012)

*Scranton, PA road bikers*



seankeepriding said:


> I am looking for people to join me in some road rides in the area


I'm interested in joining a Scranton Road Bikers for local long distance rides


----------



## chrisshiner (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm in Scranton and am very interested in joining you!


----------

